# After a d&c when does your period come back?



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, 

I was just wondering if anyone knew how long it takes for your period to come back after a d&c and if there is any miscarriage bleeding after a d&c? I am waiting for my miscarriage to be finalised with a scan on Friday and I know they will give me a d&c option and i've not had one before. Thanks! x


----------



## beautifuloaks

I tried to wait and miscarry naturally, I was terrified of surgery but I went ahead and had a d&c, I'm so glad that I did. But..........27 days after my d&c I am still bleeding, just a little bit but....still bleeding none the less. Its starting to go away but....every person is differant.


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a D&C for a MC at 7weeks. My period came back exactly 5 weeks after the D&C, my doctor told me 4-6 weeks is the norm, but like the last post said, everyone is different.


----------



## confusedprego

I had a d&c at 9 weeks and I bled for about a week and spotted for about a week. I ended up getting AF 5weeks 5days later. I was glad I went the d&c route, it gave me closure and i wasn't sure I could handle any more waiting. Good luck to you!


----------



## Sophie2000

I had a d&c exactly a week ago and stopped bleeding yesterday. I guess everyone will be different though. I hope my cycle starts back again soon as want to ttc asap. Good luck with the d&c I was really scared with mine as this was my first loss and had never had a general before. I tried medical management first and it didn't work. I would reassure you though that it was all sorted out within an hour and if this ever happened again I would defo go down the d&c route first. All the best


----------



## hopeforamirac

i had a d&c and my period came around4/5 weeks later but the next period was everywhere and im certain i didnt ovulate that cycle.


----------



## Srbjbex

filipenko32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knew how long it takes for your period to come back after a d&c and if there is any miscarriage bleeding after a d&c? I am waiting for my miscarriage to be finalised with a scan on Friday and I know they will give me a d&c option and i've not had one before. Thanks! x

We are the same. I will also have a scan on Friday to see if it is all over, and if not I will have a D&C. I tried medical management last week, and it didn't work. I have opted to see if it happens naturally but have to go back on Friday to see. I just want it to be over. 

Thanks for asking the question.... I was wondering exactly the same! :hugs:


----------



## piranha

i had my D&C on aug 28th, bleeding was very light for 3 days. After my 1st D&C in february was bleeding for 5 days, my very heavy AF arrived exactly in 5 weeks.This time 5 weeks gone and no sign of AF yet.
I think the difference might be, because the first MC started naturally (had a D&C 3 days later) so the hormone levels were dropping already, but this time it was BO with hormone levels sky high and no signs of it starting on its own. So unlucky for me i guess i'll have to wait for a while to get my cycles back to normal...


----------



## Yaymum2b

I had a m/c in June. I opted for the surgical intervention - for personal reasons.
I had the D&C on the Tuesday, bled that day, nothing on the Wednesday then bled for about 3-5 days.

Didn't have AF for about 13 weeks. I did go my GP who told me it was nothing to worry about.


----------

